# Concealed Weapons Class - Near Niceville



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Who gives the concealed weapons class in the Niceville/Ft. Walton/Crestview area?

What does it normally cost?


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

Outside9,

My name is Randy and I am a certified pistol instructor for the NRA. I teach the NRA's "First Steps Pistol" class at Shoal River Sporting Clays east of Crestview on Hwy 90. Mission statement for the class is "To provide beginning shooters an introduction to the proper skills, knowledge, and attitude to own and use a specific pistol model safely." We cover SAFETY, parts and operation, ammunition, pistol shooting fundamentals, live fire, and routine maintenance. The certificate issued upon completion meets the state requirements for a CCW permit. Cost is $75.

Send me a PM and I can let you know of future class dates and details. Next class is this Sunday the 29th, I have 3 slots open.

Thanks.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

PM sent.

So this class covers the CCW?


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

PM returned. Yes, this certificate meets the state requirements for training for a CCW permit. Take a copy of the certificate, a photo ID, and $117 cash or check to your scheduled appiontment at the Division of Licensing, Agriculture Branch in Ft. Walton and they will take care of the rest. Most applicants have been receiving their permits in less than a week.

Thanks.


----------

